
Sessions and cookies in Ruby on Rails - luccastera
http://www.quarkruby.com/2007/10/21/sessions-and-cookies-in-ruby-on-rails
======
mdemare
This is the best overview of sessions and cookies in Rails I've yet seen. Much
better than Agile Development.

Thanks!

